# Nursery fees / Working tax credits - Help ?



## Bentley2008

Hello, We are trying to work out how much money we need to save etc for time off work, baby stuff and nursery fees. 

We both HAVE to work full time, so nursery fees are £150 a week roughly, combined we earn 40k roughly so i doubt we will qualify for working tax credits ????

How the hell are we supposed to afford nursery fees ?? 

Thanks


----------



## bailey4eva

Blimey thats expensive. I earn about 14k a year, OH not set just yet as he just started, hopefully decent amounts tho. Im not even old enough for Working tax credits but think that mite change if i had a dependant, not too sure though. So I cnt afford this at all!! Can u not just go part time for a wile after baby? BTW u not entitled to anythin if u work for a livin!!!!! (that mite be a slite exageration but always seems this way to me) xx


----------



## NatalieW

You are entitled to something... it won't be alot.. we are similar situation and I think we get £21 a month!!!!


----------



## toffee87

bailey4eva said:


> Blimey thats expensive. I earn about 14k a year, OH not set just yet as he just started, hopefully decent amounts tho. Im not even old enough for Working tax credits but think that mite change if i had a dependant, not too sure though. So I cnt afford this at all!! Can u not just go part time for a wile after baby? BTW u not entitled to anythin if u work for a livin!!!!! (that mite be a slite exageration but always seems this way to me) xx

That's the way it seems to me. Women go back to work and are left with barely anything after childcare, cause they can't afford to stay at home. Yet, there are loads of women who just live off benefits and are far better off. It isn't fair.


----------



## jen1604

You will get child benefit which is £20 a week aswell.
https://www.taxcredits.inlandrevenue.gov.uk/
Thats a link to the tax credits website.
I dont know how much youve looked into it but I know a lot of employers will offer you childcare vouchers aswell.
https://www.childcarevouchers.co.uk/Parents/WhyChildcareVouchers/Pages/default.aspx
How old will your LO be when you plan to return to work?xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

150 a week is a pure ripp off.
its the same here, yet i know girl who has 58 a week :(


----------



## Bentley2008

Well its £33 a day at the min as my niece has to go, so thats over £150 a week, I would be going back to work when LO would be 6 months as pay goes down then. 

We did try and work out last night that my mam could have LO for 2 days, my nain for 1 day and nursery for 2 mornings and DBF mam 2 afternoons but that is a lot of moving around for a 6mth old. 

Its poo that people who dont work get things paid for, I couldnt cut hours down as we have not long bought a house etc etc etc LOL! 

And to top it off i work with the Health visitors, so weigh all the babies at clinic, and see mums who dont have to work and are there with their babies, and my baby would be in a creche or somewhere!


----------



## Doodles

My hubby and I both work full time, I am on maternity leave until May when Rhys will be 9 months old. Our joint income is just over £40k, we currently get £20 p/w child benefit and £22 p/w tax credit - however when I go back to work the tax credit goes down to £9 per week. 

I also envy the women who live on benefits and never work, however I can hold my head high knowing that my little boy will grow up in a safe loving home where we set him a good example of working hard to earn the good things in life. I am disgusted by the different treatment you get if you are on benefits - the local childrens centre (baby group, tumble tots, swimming lessons etc) is half price if you can prove you live in one of the poorer area's of town - it gets me so angry!!!!

Back to your question - I would definately find out if your company does the childcare voucher scheme as this may save you money. Other little tips would be to buy plenty of baby essentials in advance when you are working and they are on special offer (nappies wipes etc) also we found our biggest expense was the travel system so we were glad we bought that early on.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bentley2008 said:


> Well its £33 a day at the min as my niece has to go, so thats over £150 a week, I would be going back to work when LO would be 6 months as pay goes down then.
> 
> We did try and work out last night that my mam could have LO for 2 days, my nain for 1 day and nursery for 2 mornings and DBF mam 2 afternoons but that is a lot of moving around for a 6mth old.
> 
> Its poo that people who dont work get things paid for, I couldnt cut hours down as we have not long bought a house etc etc etc LOL!
> 
> And to top it off i work with the Health visitors, so weigh all the babies at clinic, and see mums who dont have to work and are there with their babies, and my baby would be in a creche or somewhere!

i dont work dont get things paid for me i get what you should get the basic money off TC.


----------



## gnomette

i was one of those mums who lived on benifits for 3years i tried to work but fees kept going up an up and the help i was getting was staying the same so i stopped working and stayed at home with my son til he started school i now work nights and i am so much worse off than i was on benefits they give you money in one hand and take it from other places i was also on my own then but now i am in a steady relationship and getting married our financial state is just getting worse and not cause of the wedding we just keep getting messed around! i love working and always have i love my job but i also know that i did the best for my son by being at home with him for those years by being on benefits and i dont regret a minuet of it:hug:


----------



## bailey4eva

Life is made so much easier for you when on benefits. I mean i know with the job centre they nag alot to apply for jobs etc. but that seems worth it for the money. It really annoys me that if you are in love with somebody that means that their life has to account in all your finances. Eg. My OH didnt work for a wile, he tried claiming some benefits (we were really on our arses by the end) but he couldnt get anythin because i earn too much. its like HELLO i also pay for everything thats y i earn so much! I have two jobs and there is no way me and OH can survive off that. Wereas if both of us decided to live off benefits we would have lots of spare time to spend with each other (and baby in future) and have enough money to survive. I think alot of people see this but government can hardly go back now it would cause uproar if they went back to pre-benefit!! oh god i could go on forever but bet most ppl got bored with this post ages ago hahaha. sorry agen for the waffling. bring on livin in an exotic country haha xx


----------

